# Fluval 206 reviews



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I bought a 40B yesterday and it came with a light and glass top. My next purchase will be a filter for the tank and I have decided to try out a canister filter. I was looking online and came across the Fluval 206 for $89.99. The reviews had nothing but good things to say about the filter, so I was wondering if any of you have used this filter before. Any pros, cons, or other recommendations?


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the 105, it's pretty good, probably functions as well as any, but there are issues that would probably keep my from buying again.

Reasons: 
1 - no spraybar - had to make my own with plumbing supplies
2 - the quick release/shut off valve for the hose attachment is difficult to operate at times
3 - the brackets that hold the hoses over the side of the tank are cumbersome

Unless they've changed these things with the 06 models, I won't be a buyer. Looking around at alternatives, I think I personallly would go with either the Eheim classic 2211 (cheaper) or the Rena XP1 (probably about the same price, maybe a little more) rated at 40 gals and 45 gals, respectively


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quantum said:


> I have the 105, it's pretty good, probably functions as well as any, but there are issues that would probably keep my from buying again.
> 
> Reasons:
> 1 - no spraybar - had to make my own with plumbing supplies
> ...


Thanks Quantum. It sounds like Eheim is the better way to go because they have a better reputation than Fluval. I like the Eheim Ecco Pro, so that is added to my list of options. I am willing to pay the $20 or so extra dollars for a more reliable brand. You mentioned the Eheim Classic, but after looking into it, it just looked and sounded to out dated. The fact that it didn't have a primer ruled it out for me.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am pretty much set on getting the Eheim Ecco Pro after reading a lot of reviews and watching some videos. Now it is just a matter of which model to get. The 2232 (35 gallons, 127 GPH) or the 2234 (60 gallons, 145 GPH). The filter is for a heavily planted 40 gallon breeder stocked with tetras. I'm just thinking out loud here, but feel free to chime in if you see any flaws in my thought. Your input is always appreciated.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

The classic series is definitely old school and the ecco has added some nice features.


Looking at the specs, the 2232 is closer to the 2213 (rated for 66 gals) than the 2211 with regard to gph and filter capacity (Eheim website shows 106 gph for the 2232). I'm not a big fan of overfiltering (as far as the amount of current produced) so personally, for the set-up you describe, I would go with the 2232 even if it may be rated for a slightly smaller tank. You only really need it for mechanical filtration in a heavily planted tank anyway.


The only thing about the ecco is that it doesn't come with a spaybar. This may not be a big deal, especially since in a larger tank you may be able to diffuse the current more easily, but after seeing the difference in my tank with a spraybar vs single nozzle outlet I think it's worthwhile.


----------



## Tedeman39 (Feb 5, 2012)

*I'm a big fan of the new Fluvals. Wow!*

The new design makes these so convenient to use now. The stop valve, better/quieter motor, and priming mechanism. When word gets around about these, you'll see them dent the HOB filters for the casual hobbyist too. The lack of spray bar is an issue I hadn't considered before (not an issue for me). Easily remedied for most of us, though.


----------

